# Gegenstände schmelzen / vrebrennen



## Aleisterc (18. Juli 2005)

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich möchte einen Kopfhörer so aussehen lassen,  als wenn er verbrand / geschmolzen wäre.

Habt Ihr eine Idee wie ich das realisieren kann? Ich habe schon gegoogled aber konnte nur was zu verbrantem Papier finden.


----------



## regurge (18. Juli 2005)

Den Schmelz Effekt am besten mit dem Verflüssigen Filter erstellen, für den verbrennen Effekt gibt es genug Tutorials. hier eins davon

http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=90756&id=A-2-P.c1104.cXa.c59.


----------

